# custom liners



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 4, 2009)

So who's rocking custom liners?  I had foam liners for over a decade...went a season with a stock liner and then got into a ZipFit last winter.  The ZipFit is a cork based resin...its moldable, pliable...heat adjustable, and you can add more if you need to tweak the fit...IMO its as good a heel hold as any foam liner...very happy with it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried some intuition liners last year for my boots. I don't know if I got fit poorly for them or what, but they were really uncomfortable and I returned them. I was hoping to solve some fit and warmth issues with them. I got new boots for this year instead.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2009)

I never had custome liners..I always just had out of the box boots..but I want them for this year as I am getting new boots this fall..


----------



## Philpug (Sep 4, 2009)

Intuitions (Thermoflex) for the past 14 years.


----------



## darent (Sep 4, 2009)

surefoot foam liners for the past 3 years, great fit,warm and comfortable- no problems from the get-go


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 5, 2009)

I have no major issues with my feet but added Superfeet insoles last year.  Stock insoles in a lot of boots are pretty cheap and  should be replaced


----------



## Philpug (Sep 5, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> I have no major issues with my feet but added Superfeet insoles last year.  Stock insoles in a lot of boots are pretty cheap and  should be replaced



Almost EVERY pair of boots I sold last year were upgraded with Superfeet, the customers had their own feet beds on the ones that weren't.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been using the Superfeet Green's for a few years.  Better then stock for sure!


----------



## Geoff (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been using the Head/San Marco silicon injection system for a decade.  I'm kind of bummed that Head discontinued it.   I will never ski in stock liners again.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I will never ski in stock liners again.



+50!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Almost EVERY pair of boots I sold last year were upgraded with Superfeet, the customers had their own feet beds on the ones that weren't.



what ski shop do you work in???


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2009)

stock liners with superfeet... no issues (except cold feet-- but boot gloves help that).


----------



## bigbog (Sep 9, 2009)

*custom/3rd_party yes...*

Have been in Dynafit Zzero AT liners for three seasons...like them..a really well made liner..warm and ski really well..tongue is really firm..but of course..could be thicker for downhill-performance(either shin-shims or sew on plastic from an alpine liner I have)..but that's from little too much room in my shell-fit..but much better quality than the G-Fit(if anyone ever comes in contact with).  
Will try some ZipFits when possible...need $$$ for some powder skis..LOL.
Insta-Print beds...have had for ~4 seasons now, still work well...although I may have Jeff do some when needed.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've been using the Head/San Marco silicon injection system for a decade.  I'm kind of bummed that Head discontinued it.   I will never ski in stock liners again.



check out the zipfits...similar feel to silicone, but a much lighter material and you can add to it after the initial injection.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what ski shop do you work in???




Wick's in Exton.


----------



## ski220 (Sep 12, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> So who's rocking custom liners?  I had foam liners for over a decade...went a season with a stock liner and then got into a ZipFit last winter.  The ZipFit is a cork based resin...its moldable, pliable...heat adjustable, and you can add more if you need to tweak the fit...IMO its as good a heel hold as any foam liner...very happy with it.



Where did you purchase your ZipFit liners?  I checked out their website and the only dealer on the east coast appeared to be in N.Y..  Are there any other dealers on the east coast?  Their web site appears to not have been updated for several years.


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 12, 2009)

*zip fit liners*

I sell zip fit  liners,  I don't stock them but I have an account with them.

Jeff


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 12, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Where did you purchase your ZipFit liners?  I checked out their website and the only dealer on the east coast appeared to be in N.Y..  Are there any other dealers on the east coast?  Their web site appears to not have been updated for several years.





Skiiboot said:


> I sell zip fit  liners,  I don't stock them but I have an account with them.
> 
> Jeff



I'm also interested in a pair and had the same questions. Jeff, if ordering through you, do you help with sizing and deciding which model to go with?


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 13, 2009)

If you are interested please call me and I will help you out with your questions

Jeff


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 16, 2009)

Have Surefoot-ed it up the last few years. So far, I give it an overall C-. I'd say they improved my skiing performance wise, but almost no improvement comfort wise. I've probably been to the NYC Surefoot 5 times in the past 1.5 seasons, and another 3 trips to Sugarbush store, plus the initial 3 days of fitting = my feet still hurt.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 16, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Where did you purchase your ZipFit liners?  I checked out their website and the only dealer on the east coast appeared to be in N.Y..  Are there any other dealers on the east coast?  Their web site appears to not have been updated for several years.



didn't purchase them...they were given to me by their CO rep and molded by their Utah/WY rep.  Sounds like Jeff can order them for you.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 16, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Have Surefoot-ed it up the last few years. So far, I give it an overall C-. I'd say they improved my skiing performance wise, but almost no improvement comfort wise. I've probably been to the NYC Surefoot 5 times in the past 1.5 seasons, and another 3 trips to Sugarbush store, plus the initial 3 days of fitting = my feet still hurt.


sounds like its time to find a new bootfitter...


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2009)

Last year was the first year in Intuition liners in the Kryptons. Love them. Been using Insta-print footbeds that Skiiboot made for several years now. In fact I use a spare pair in my MTB shoes. Wouldn't go with anything else. I tried the Superfeet custom footbeds and they weren't as supportive.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 17, 2009)

Skiiboot said:


> If you are interested please call me and I will help you out with your questions
> 
> Jeff



Nice to see you on here, Jeff. I may be paying you a visit again very soon. Yup, it's that time of year!


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 18, 2009)

It is that time of the year,  See you soon

Jeff


----------

